

Ask HN: Resources for a PHP to Rails transition - JFitzDela

I'm taking a break from launching endless waves of apparently useless apps/services (no complaints), and I figure in my downtime I might as well begin picking up a new platform/language to tack onto the ole resume' if nothing else.  Rails seems to be sticking around for the moment, so I think I'll look that way.<p>I've got both broad and deep experience in PHP/MySQL development built over the course of 8 years of client, professional, and personal projects.  I've also dabbled for the last year in ColdFusion (bleh) and .Net development for my day job.  I'm also familiar, or at least was once, with the basic tenets of MVC development and the Rails platform (most of my PHP work is built on a custom skeleton I've cobbled together over the years).<p>What I'm after, then, is not so much a "this is Ruby on Rails, this is scaffolding, this is xxxxx..." tutorial, but rather any resources that folks in a similar position have used to pick up the platform with professional development.<p>I've done the basic "let's see how easy it is to build a blog" type tutorial (and will again), but what's a good "next step" towards professional, polished Rails development?<p>Thanks for the advice!<p>- John
======
clyfe
I came to Rails from a PHP background around 2006. I already knew some MVC. I
learned Rails from "the book": [http://pragprog.com/titles/rails3/agile-web-
development-with...](http://pragprog.com/titles/rails3/agile-web-development-
with-rails)

I highly recommend the rails guides: <http://guides.rubyonrails.org/>

------
tsigo
When I was first, first starting this transition,
<http://railsforphp.com/reference/> was helpful for the "What's Ruby's
equivalent of this PHP method?"-type questions, because I was learning Ruby at
the same time.

------
hector_ka
You could try this <http://railscasts.com/>

------
JFitzDela
Thanks, all! Excellent suggestions.

